

Is Language Syntax Important? - bootload
http://beautifulcode.oreillynet.com/2007/10/is_syntax_important.php

======
queensnake
I think it is, but this post doesn't touch on it deeply enough. For instance,
I like OO's 'object.operation' syntax; mentally it's usually closest to how
your brain seems to want to 'unload' itself of the tension of what you're
wanting to say / do. It's the 'topic, comment' structure - considered lazy and
weak (I believe) in human languages, but easy. Also, not syntax, but I like
Ruby's habit of returning 'self', allows for things like
'foos.fold().spindle().mutilate()' - it rolls off the fingers.

~~~
tuukkah
Interesting, why is the topic-comment structure considered lazy and weak? Does
this apply also to topic-prominent and free-word-order languages?

~~~
queensnake
I don't know, I read that in a blog-post (or somewhere) about the Chinese
language. Wikipedia has an article on it. Given that it was Prussians who
first categorized it, it might be a judgement left over from them. It's
probably because it's easier, and does away with structure (shrug). Actually
no, I recall it was said sort of generally, but 'weak' in the sense of lacking
expressive power or something. Ach, truthfully, it's just an impression I was
left with with something I read a long time ago. And it /feels/ easier, so
that interpretation stuck with me.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic-comment>

